# need 2 truck tires



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm Looking for 2 truck tires P245/70 R17 for my 2006 Chevy truck in good condition. If anyone has some will pay reasonable amount and maybe throw in a reel. Thanks Merry Christmas from the Owen family. Fishindad1, Fishinkid1, and BowBunny.


----------

